# Time to make your voteon who you think should win the 2013 Young Entrepreneur Award



## CrankIt (Dec 14, 2010)

Entrepreneurs across Canada have told the BDC why they feel they need the $100,000 Young Entrepreneur Award and now it’s your turn to tell the BDC who you think deserves it! http://fpinnovators.com/bdcyoungentrepeneursaward


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

That method of presentation is pretty undesirable. I struggled through them all but these do not qualify for angel financing IMHO.

Turning garbage into energy in situ looks the best but I am willing to bet that their selling price will be uncompetitive. It has to pay for itself and I do not see that happening. You have to factor in the costs of operating the unit, unless Waste Management buys in.


----------

